# Maytag Dishwasher Not Draining



## erinm (May 8, 2012)

Hi
At the end of a complete cycle, there is quite a bit of (mostly dirty) water in the bottom - it comes up to the bottom of the lower rack.  I then ran the dishwasher again and once again it was full of water.
If I leave the water in there and run the machine, I end up with the same amount of water as before. 
The hose is properly connected to the pipe from what i can see. (no disposal, single sink). 

Do I have to remove the dishwasher from under counter to fix this?

Unsure where to begin to sort out the problem...

Appreciate any help!

Erin


----------



## jeff1 (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

Some draining helps and tips...
http://www.applianceaid.com/drain_wash.html

Don't -normally- need to pull out the d/w.

jeff.


----------



## erinm (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for replying! 
It is Maytag MDBH969AWB1


----------



## jeff1 (May 9, 2012)

> MDBH969AWB1



That has 2 motor and pumps, one for washing only and one for draining only. 
First thing we would check is to confirm the drain pump is acually running. #15 in the pic here.

A copy:

PROBLEM: Will Not Drain or Excess Water Left in Unit
Obstructed drain hose or
path.
1. Unplug dishwasher or disconnect power.
2. Check for blockages from sump check
valve to customer&#8217;s plumbing. Potential
items:
 Plugged garbage disposer or plug not
knocked out.
 Blocked/stuck sump or drain loop
check valve.
 Plugged hoses.
Open winding on drain
pump motor or
loose/open connection in
drain motor circuit.
1. Unplug dishwasher or disconnect power.
2. Check the resistances of drain motor
windings and all connections in drain
circuit.
Drain pump impeller
fractured.
1. Unplug dishwasher or disconnect power.
2. Remove drain pump and check impeller
by pulling and rotating. If the impeller
pulls off easily or turns freely (normally
there is some uneven resistance), it is
stripped. Replace.

If needed:






Drain pump Manufacturer Number 8558995

jeff.


----------



## erinm (May 9, 2012)

How do I get to the valves to check for blockages? Should I remove the bottom part on the floor of the dishwasher?


----------



## jeff1 (May 9, 2012)

Check valve is just one item mentioned. It is # 5 in the pic here.

This here is for something else and more but will help get to the check valve.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRCCrEwrst8&feature=player_embedded"]Video[/ame] 


jeff.


----------



## erinm (May 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Turns out the drain hose was badly clogged....just want to thank you for your time and patience, I really appreciate it!

All the best,
Erin


----------



## jeff1 (May 10, 2012)

Thankx for the update!

jeff.


----------

